# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Lever, nieren en blaas >  Feochromocytoom

## rjdlandmeter

Kan mogelijk iemand mij iets meer vertellen over bijverschijnselen en symthomen?

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Rjdlandmeter,

Op MediCity hebben wij over Feochromocytoom een artikel, hier is de link naar dit artikel: http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=...eochromocytoom 

Ik hoop dat je iets hebt aan de informatie die in dit artikel beschreven staat!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rjdlandmeter,

In het artikel dat Sylvia bedoelt staat informatie, maar voor ervaringen van mensen zelf staat er in de posts 'Feochromocytoom, een bijniertumor' http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=111 ook veel informatie over symptomen en verschijnselen zoals hoge bloeddruk, epileptisch achtige verschijnselen, medicijnen die men gekregen hebben ed.
Ik hoop dat je vind wat je zoekt!
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Oja, nog even voor de toevoeging: 
Bovenaan de pagina staan deze dingen: Instellingen All Albums	Dagboeken FAQ Community Kalender Nieuwe berichten Zoeken Directe links Uitloggen

Je kunt op zoeken klikken en daar het woord: Feochromocytoom intikken en dan vind je zo alle posts die hiermee te maken hebben! Zo zul je waarschijnlijk een stuk meer info vinden, wie weet heb je er iets aan!!

----------


## rjdlandmeter

sylvia, dank je wel voor je uitleg,ik moet nog ff uitzoeken hoe deze site werkt.maar dat komt vast wel goed.
Mijn man heeft zich aangemeld om dat ik waarschijnlijk een feochroomcytoom heb op dit moment worden er allerlei onderzoeken gedaan in het ziekenhuis.
Ik liep al ruim 3 weken met hele hoge bloeddruk 230/115 en al meer dan 3 jaar hevig transpireren en duizelingen.dit alles gaf de dokter de schuld van de overgang en mijn diabetes wat ik al 25 jaar heb en 4 x daags insuline spuit.daarbij heb ik allerlei complicaties zoals neuropathie in mijn benen en handen en autonome neuropatie in mijn darmen.verder retinopathie in mijn linker oog.maar nu begin ik me dus af te vragen is dit alles wel van de diabetes?? want de klachten komen ook over één met feochromocytoom.
dus eerst maar de onderzoeken afwachten vandaag urine weggebracht en vd week een ultra scan gehad.Dit gebeurd allemaal in het buitenland waar ik een paar maanden per jaar woon.ik moet zeggen het gaat best snel hier vorige week naar de arts (internist) en morgen naar Aydin naar een professor waarschijnlijk dan een MRI scan.en vrijdag hopelijk de uitslagen van dat alles.kan iemand mij ook vertellen wat de wachtlijsten zijn in NL zodat ik als het nodig is kan beslissen om een operatie hier of in NL te laten doen .alvast bedankt corry

----------


## Sylvia93

Beste Corry,

Ik weet helaas niet hoe de wachtlijsten zijn in NL, ik gok zo dat deze best lang zijn, dat is redelijk normaal hier.

Het zit je wel behoorlijk tegen met zoveel dingen tegelijk! Hoop dat je vrijdag iets duidelijker wordt van de uitslagen, en hopelijk kunnen ze iets voor je doen!

Of de klachten bij de diabetes of feochromocytoom horen kan ik niet zeggen, dat zullen de artsen moeten onderzoeken, je hebt nu iig wel wat informatie die bruikbaar is voor jou!

Succes met dit alles, en hou je ons op de hoogte?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

